# 17 Rem T/C



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Danny this is the T/C 17 rem I told you about---SB P.s. fun to shoot
View attachment 2816
View attachment 2815


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice! Them what's never shot a .17 Remington don't know what they're missing to they?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What kind of velocity are you getting out of that baby Skip. Nice gun BTW.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

3300 at 12'---Don but I need to change my load---had a little primer problems---will be working on it as soon as I get my mounting done---12" Bull Barrel------its been my fun gun for some time,,,,, It is accurate---sb


----------

